# I saw a mouse!!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Right this thing...am saying thing cos it looked different to pet mice....massive eyes....came in and stared at me....while I was watching telly in my living room.

Can see where it's come in as my carpet seems to dip in the corner. 

What do I do? Is it a mouse? Am in a mid terrace....could it be a one off?

I am worried cos of baby rabbits...can/will a mouse/more hurt them?? 

I thought i'd be excited but I am more nervous now.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Not sure about the rabbits hun, but they can injure/kill/inpregnate mice, if one gets in with your rats though its unlikely to make it out again. Have you got a live trap you can bait and try to catch it?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Not sure about the rabbits hun, but they can injure/kill/inpregnate mice, if one gets in with your rats though its unlikely to make it out again. Have you got a live trap you can bait and try to catch it?


Not got a trap as chucked them after I realised the mouse ones were too small for a hamster! Got a rat one but that will be too big. Might try bucket trap.

If i have seen one is that an infestation or can it be a one off?

Do wild mice have big eyes??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Did it look like this?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah but darker.

And I have found dropping in another corner


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Yeah but darker.
> 
> And I have found dropping in another corner


Thats a field/wood mouse apparently, not sure if you will have an infestation hun, it is always risky when you have rodents though, obviously there is rodent food about and they might come in to get it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats a field/wood mouse apparently, not sure if you will have an infestation hun, it is always risky when you have rodents though, obviously there is rodent food about and they might come in to get it.


is it real wet round your Niki ?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a quickie. 

After some research last year when I kept hearing noises in my mums house, scratchy type noises I found they were mice.

What I found out was that you're more than likely to get a rat into the house rather than mice, they tend to hide in woodwork, in walls, lofts etc. Somewhere where the humans don't go.

There were some other things to determine but I can't remember what, just remembered that!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats a field/wood mouse apparently, not sure if you will have an infestation hun, it is always risky when you have rodents though, obviously there is rodent food about and they might come in to get it.


The rodents are on the second floor. If I let my rat boys back down here will that combat it??



momentofmadness said:


> is it real wet round your Niki ?


Not really...though apparently a neighbour has said there was leakings in his place...but not in mine!



NicoleW said:


> Just a quickie.
> 
> After some research last year when I kept hearing noises in my mums house, scratchy type noises I found they were mice.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun. Though this is more mouse sized plus the droppings are tiny. Am dead scared!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I was always told down the farm.. if there were lots of rats.. you wouldn't have many mice..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I was always told down the farm.. if there were lots of rats.. you wouldn't have many mice..


Think I may bring the boys downstairs then...keep the cage downstairs and ;et them free roam here. I don't want killings but hopefully will deter them!

I really don't want my landlord finding out


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Think I may bring the boys downstairs then...keep the cage downstairs and ;et them free roam here. I don't want killings but hopefully will deter them!
> 
> I really don't want my landlord finding out


You are joking.. I know you are.. 

you in a terraced house? maybe they have ran along the inside of the wall..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> You are joking.. I know you are..
> 
> you in a terraced house? maybe they have ran along the inside of the wall..


Joking about what??


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Mice aren't going to kill you! It might have got in by accident through a door. I'd listen over the next couple of days for scratching, and leave some bits of rodent food and see if they are gone in the morning! Its more scared of you!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Joking about what??


letting the rats downstairs and out..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Mice aren't going to kill you! It might have got in by accident through a door. I'd listen over the next couple of days for scratching, and leave some bits of rodent food and see if they are gone in the morning! Its more scared of you!


I am not afraid of mice...but I am scared for baby rabbits and terrified if landlord will find out I will be thought of as an unsuitable tennant 



momentofmadness said:


> letting the rats downstairs and out..


I wasn't....should I not??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I am not afraid of mice...but I am scared for baby rabbits and terrified if landlord will find out I will be thought of as an unsuitable tennant
> 
> I wasn't....should I not??


no what if they get out how he came in.. :yikes:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> no what if they get out how he came in.. :yikes:


Lol oh!! Well they used to all the time....roam down here i mean...never got out. I think I will try block where I think they are coming in and set a bucket trap.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I am not afraid of mice...but I am scared for baby rabbits and terrified if landlord will find out I will be thought of as an unsuitable tennant
> 
> I wasn't....should I not??


Where are your baby bunnies? Could you move them to a different room?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am gonna have to. There are in a diff room but I know I have a big gap in the wall under my sink....and sure enough I have droppings in that cupboard


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I am gonna have to. There are in a diff room but I know I have a big gap in the wall under my sink....and sure enough I have droppings in that cupboard


Block it up if your sure they are out.. if you have something made of something that isn't chewable..  Put it against the hole.. Then.. clear the droppings away and leave some food in there and if its still there tomorrow.. you have locked em out.. well if the food is gone.. well I am sure you know the answer..


----------

